# Help!! Magpies + Dog Poo?? Never seen it before!!



## Kellys Heroes (18 July 2010)

So, went out dog poo picking last week.
Every poo is in minute pieces across the (fake ) grass - we thought it would be our GSD as she has been having a bit of tummy trouble lately due to her meds and we think she thinks she has to eat it to not get into trouble (we DON'T reprimand her for troubled toilet times).

However, this morning out we went, bags in hand - and there is a magpie sat on our garden picking each piece of dog poo up and shaking it mega violently into tiny tiny pieces - we aren't sure if it ate them or not, we stood watching for a while and it didn't seem to go round picking them up!

Has anybody any idea why this was happening? and how to stop it? Makes the garden into an awful mess!!!


----------



## branmash (18 July 2010)

Hi, Yes Ive had the same problem as we have a few magpies here, the only thing I can think of is that the poos may contain a % of cereal and thats what attracts them, my dog is fed pedigree complete dried food. Its not a nice thought though or pleasant to see.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (18 July 2010)

thats what makes free range eggs taste so nice----


----------



## Ravenwood (18 July 2010)

Shoot the magpie - they are an asbolute menace   Horrible birds.

And as said above it is most probably scavenging bits of cereal.


----------



## CorvusCorax (18 July 2010)

The robins and sparrows pick apart poo if we leave it lying! Tis for leftovers.
Ravenwood, you must be a much better shot than me


----------



## Spudlet (18 July 2010)

I have nothing to add except ick. Ick, ick, ick!


----------



## Kellys Heroes (18 July 2010)

I know I know sorry very unpleasant post!! Even more unpleasant sight at 7am in the morning.... 
That would make sense - just wonder why it's started doing it now, we've lived here for 8 years!
Our poor GSD can rest soundly now....lolol


----------



## KarynK (18 July 2010)

Hmmm -  just shows you how much is undigested doesn't it.  The Magpies here wouldn't get much out of the piles of pure chalk mine leave!!!!!!!


----------

